# New low budget emersed setup. Lets see if it works.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok i was thinking about going emersed before seen here - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ulture/29008-need-help-with-setting-up-a.html

So today i decide to go a head and do it. I got a clear plastic shoe box type thing and added flourite red to it. I also added 1ml of CSM+B into it and then put a couple of plants in it which are ANUBIAS BARTERI , unknown crypt, and Marsila Q. Please excuse the spelling on the marlsia q. I plan to add a couple more plants once i decide what i want it to look like.

I have it setting in the window so that takes care of the light.

Is there anything else i am missing? Any and all help would be great.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Does the plastic shoebox thingie have a lid? You'll want one if not to keep the humidity up.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes it flips over and snaps shut. The lid is also clear.


----------

